

"Google holds a dominant position on the advertising market (...)" - thibaut_barrere
http://www.autoritedelaconcurrence.fr/user/standard.php?id_rub=368&id_article=1514

======
thibaut_barrere
If you wonder, here is a google translate of what is the french "Autorité de
la Concurrence":

==================

The Competition Authority is an independent administrative authority,
specializing in the control of anticompetitive practices, the expertise of the
functioning of markets and the control of concentrations. Serving the
consumer, it aims to ensure free competition and assist the functioning of
competitive markets to European and international levels.

==================

